# Preparing for a possible future in the RMC



## Wic (26 Jun 2011)

I'm interested in possibly attending the RMC for a BA in Sept 2012, and I just had some questions. I completed high school in 2010, my average was probably around 80-85 percent (86 in English 12, 88 in history 12, 80 in lit 12, and around 80 in bio 12). Would these marks get me accepted if I can prove I'm and intelligent and hardworking individual? Secondly when should begin my application process and is there anything I can do between now and then to increase my chances of acceptance? Thanks.


----------



## Scott (26 Jun 2011)

*Search the forums and talk to the CFRC.* No one here can give you definitive answers.


----------



## Bowen (26 Jun 2011)

Yes, an average like that you are eligible to get accepted to RMC. However, work on rounding out your application as well. Volunteering, sports, music etc. They will also look at how you perform on your medical, CFAT and interview.(ACSO Exam and ASC if you're applying for ACSO or Pilot.)

Get your application in during September. Allows for room in case of complications in your application


----------



## Wic (27 Jun 2011)

I also saw that you need math 12 to be accepted into a BA at RMC. Is that for any specialization, or just for the math heavy ones (ie. Business admin) ?


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Jun 2011)

Wic said:
			
		

> I also saw that you need math 12 to be accepted into a BA at RMC. Is that for any specialization, or just for the math heavy ones (ie. Business admin) ?



A simple Google search for royal military college prerequisites leads to this page:

Academic Prerequisites

*General Prerequisites* 



> Candidates should be aware that all programmes are of four-year duration (five years for Sec V Quebec students), and are broadly based; Engineering and Science programmes include several courses in the Humanities, while students in Arts are required to successfully undertake university level courses in mathematics and the sciences.



*Academic Prerequisites by Programme*

*Bachelor of Arts* - must have completed high school university preparatory courses (normally Grade 12 or provincial equivalent) in the following subjects: English or French course, and Mathematics (calculus is strongly recommended).

*Bachelor of Science* - must have completed high school university preparatory courses (normally Grade 12 or provincial equivalent) in the following subjects: English, Mathematics, (Algebra or Calculus) and two of: Mathematics - *Algebra or Calculus, Chemistry, Physics or Biology. 

Bachelor of Engineering* - must have completed high school university preparatory courses (normally Grade 12 or provincial equivalent) in the following subjects: English, Chemistry, Physics, and two Mathematics; Functions, and Calculus (if available within the provincial system). 

*Bachelor of Military Arts and Science* - must have completed a university preparatory English or French course at the High School leaving level (normally the Grade 12 or the provincial equivalent).


----------

